# Career info needed



## the mom (May 29, 2002)

My daughter - 6th grade - is considering being a pastry chef. She must do a project for their "career day". Can anyone answer her questions?

What is the salary or pay? 
What are the working condtitions like? 
What are the working hours? 
Do you work on weekends or hoildays? 
What are the fringe benifits? 
What education or training do you need? 
What personal quilifacations do you need? 
What subjects should you take in school? 
Where would I live? 
Whata re the physical requirements? 
What other jobs are in the feild? 
Why did you choose your job? 
What do you do on your job?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hello, Welcome to ChefTalk! 

If you go to the Culinary Students Forum...the first post you see (Students doing research please read) will have all the information you need to get started. If you have any other questions all you need to do is post in that forum to get an answer.

Thanks! And again Welcome to ChefTalk. 

Jodi

PS

Feel free to browse through the forums. You may find that the questions you have asked have been asked and answered before.


----------

